# Chance ate chocolate



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i know i haven't been on lately and it seems lately when i am it is to ask for advice on my dogs and what they have gotten into or eaten :curtain:. i searched for results on what to do when a dog eats chocolate on here and couldn't find much....chance (i know he is a lab) ate a mesh bag with those little foil wrapped chocolate balls in it approx 200 grams in the bag...the ingredients are sugar, chocolate liquor,whole milk powder,cocoa butter, and a few others....i am not sure what to do for him....he seems fine.....oh and he ate the chocolates and foil not the mesh bag....thank you for any suggestions....:no:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It it wasn't too long ago you can give him some hydrogen peroxide, a couple tablespoons and then stand back. I would be more worried about the aluminum foil.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It takes a pretty high dose of milk chocolate to have a negative effect on dogs. Baking chocolate is much more dangerous than milk chocolate. Keep a close eye on him though.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys...i too am worried about the foil and this kind of chocolate isn't real chocolate in my opinion but still has cocoa in it....he seems fine...i am keeping my eye on him how long after he ate the chocolate is it advisable to give the peroxide?


----------



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know much about what to do but if it will make you feel any better, my parents dog, Sammy, got into Rum Balls a few Christmases back - he ate the entire bag of rum balls my mom was planning on taking to a Christmas party - 72 rum balls! And he was just fine if you can believe it!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

You may want to consult animal poison control or your vet just to be sure, but I've been told that a 70 pound dog would have to eat something like 5 pounds of pure bakers chocolate before it would be at toxic levels. I don't think the amount your dog ate would be that serious, though they may vomit or get diarrhea.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Chance, you fool! I'd probably call the vet and describe the amount, too. If they were little pieces, wrapped in little foil pieces, they should pass. I have seen more interesting things in Finn's poop.  I hope Chance will pass his counter surf.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Oh Chance, you fool! I'd probably call the vet and describe the amount, too. If they were little pieces, wrapped in little foil pieces, they should pass. I have seen more interesting things in Finn's poop.  I hope Chance will pass his counter surf.


 they were those foil wrapped chocolate balls that come in a mesh bag for stocking stuffers and things like that...i don't eat them because i don't consider them real chocolate but i do know they have cocoa in them....:no: yes there are always very interesting things in my dog's poop too....they eat anything....it gets ridiculous sometimes....the christmas tree is locked behind the french doors in the livingroom this year lol....i don't need them to eat the decorations....:bowl:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I would not induce vomiting without calling the vet. It can cause more problems than it solves. It does not sound like enough foil or chocolate to hurt dog the size of a lab.

Your three worries are pancreatitis from the fat, obstruction from the foil, and chocolate poisoning from the chocolate liquor.

That amount of fat isn't a whole lot for a lab-sized dog. The symptoms of pancreatitis are: a painful or distended abdomen, lack of appetite, lethargy, dehydration, a hunched up posture, vomiting, diarrhea and yellow or greasy stool. They can also run a fever.

The symptoms of obstruction are nonproductive vomiting, hunched up posture, and nonproductive attempts to defecate. The amount of foil involved, though, is probably tiny, so I'd bet against this happening.

Chocolate poisoning is really, really unlikely given the quantity. The lighter a chocolate is (and that sounds like milk chocolate, which is really light), the less chocolate liquor it contains. Dark or baking chocolate is the most dangerous, because there's a higher concentration of liquor. 

Anyway, keep an eye on the dog, and at the first sign of pancreatitis, obstruction, or significant lethargy, get to the vet. I'm betting you won't have to, though.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

my 14.5 year old golden (before she died.... not from this!!!!) ate a whole easter basket full of that kind of chocolate. she was fine and it gave such an interesting look to the yard, the sunlight glinting off the little pieces of foil. It was kind of like a rainbow took residence in my back yard. I'm sure your baby will be fine. it takes an awful lot to affect them.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoping Chance is fine this morning, and will soon start pooping out the foil.

My Siberian Husky ate a whole box of milk chocolates her first Christmas and didn't even have an upset tummy.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies....chance is doing fine today. He hasn't thrown up or had diarreha his poop is fine with just a few colours from the foil....it doesn't matter how vigilant you are at keeping everything put away and up high they seem to find things they shouldn't have....


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Bails ate a whole advent calendar when he was a pup (just the chocolates....smart one....no plastic or cardboard consumed) and we called the vet in a panic.

The chocolate is such low quality that it wasn't a worry.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Way back when my first Golden, Rusty, ate an entire bag of Hershey's miniatures. It was the "Christmas Special Edition" bag with the sparkly wrappers on each piece.

It made for an interesting light show in the dog kennel that night. All the wrappers came out the other end, and were glistening in the moonlight LOL

I would call your Vet just to be sure there isn't something you should do.


----------

